
A Long Talk with Pete Buttigieg - js2
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/02/a-long-talk-with-democratic-2020-candidate-pete-buttigieg.html
======
js2
I know this is a political piece but I really think this guy is a different
sort of candidate and HN might appreciate reading this interview with him. It
touches on topics often discussed on HN such as urban development, tech
companies, infrastructure, climate change, and universal healthcare among
others.

Also, I think he really embodies the entrepreneurial spirit.

